# Yearly Vet visit



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay last year, when I took the girls to the vet, I found out my maltese lost .5lbs (10% of her body weight) in 6 months. In a panic, along with the vet, I decided she needed to have every test ran.... well $600 later, we realized Belle getting a backyard and Cesar's morning walks meant I needed to add a supplement to her food to encourage her to eat more! She is back up in weight now and all seems well.

While doing all these test on Belle, I decided to run blood panels on Dora since she was young too. We also needed to get phsyicals for agility, etc. so I ended up spending about $1,000 at the vet to find out my girls are actually really healthy!

So their appointment is coming up next month. What do you think is mandatory every year. We don't give shots as I do titer. I have an awesome vet who says he likes titering and thinks over vaccination happens so much that he will give the dog the shot at no charge if it does need it.

Amanda


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*What is titering? Thanks.*

Trish


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Titering measure the amount of antibody in a dog. A lot of people do titers before vaccinating and only vaccinate on things the dog does not have enough antibody against. I think Kim does do this for her dogs, if you would like to go this route with Winston she will be a big help.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, Amanda. Seems like you have a really great vet. I would ask them what would be neeed at a yearly exam. I know mine does the usual heart, lungs, checks their teeth (they even get a dental cert if they pass), etc. I am going to ask my vet about titers. I know we do a 3 year rabies here, but I think everthing else is one year.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Amanda, If your girls are still in there healthy body weight and are eating well and they are having no problems, I don't think I would do any extra testing.

I think just a routine physical should be fine.

I have been talking to people in my dog club most do titers, one dog still shows great immunity after 9 years. She hasn't had a vacc since she was a pup.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie,
Neither of my girls have had shots since the 1 year mark either. Isbaelle had a really bad reaction to lepto when she was a puppy so I decided to follow recommendations. Isabelle is 5 years old and very healthy so I think it works. She is around all kinds of dogs at the training club too so she is exposed to a lot. It just amazes me how many shots some vets recommend especially for the little guys.

Amanda


----------

